# How much are Pacu's Worth??



## 911

a friend is selling his Pacu 9 inch plus

he would like your guy's help to determine a reasonable price for help and buyers out there!

thanks!


----------



## odyssey

pacu are pretty common, there are a pair of 9 -10inchers at my lfs the want £20 each ($37?) or £35($65?)for the pair, make sure u have the space for them to grow and man do they grow lol, ull need a very large tank. i say buy them as juvi's 3.5" about £4 they will reach 9" in a few months that way u can decide if you can increase their aquarium ect what size tank do you have? i dont know about in the states but in the uk people are giving them away pretty often ,i have nothing against pacu btw maybe check local classifieds and someone will be giving one away as the have run out of space.


----------



## mashunter18

Not sure, I think the black pacu may have some value........

moved to tank busters forum......


----------



## CichlidAddict

Not much.

Is it a red or black?

If it's a red, anybody can pick up a pacu for $5 at Walmart and feed it for 3 months and they'll have a 9" pacu. If he can get $10 for it he's lucky.

Blacks may be worth more, but they get huge (even by pacu standards) so you have to find a buyer with a decent-sized pond.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

not much i would think, many people have a reall

hard time getting rid of big fish, everyone wants the

cute little ones and noone has room for the big guys.


----------



## rchan11

You can't even give those large pacus away, none of the LFS would take them.


----------



## oscared15

rchan11 said:


> You can't even give those large pacus away, none of the LFS would take them.


how many fish store can accomidate 3-4 foot adults :laugh:


----------



## BlackSunshine

Pacu are almost as worthless as convicts. 
cept blacks. 
and even then they are worthless to anyone who dosen't have a monster tank to grow them out in.

I'd never pay more then 10 bucks for a pacu.


----------

